# Subclavian Central Line Placement-so confused



## AR2728 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was thinking this was 36556 or 36558, but get so confused with central catheter placement.  I would really appreciate assistance with this one:

_Local anesthetic injected underneath the mid to lateral clavicel.  The left subclavian vein was cannulated employing seldinger technique.  Patients clavicle is very deep and cannulating under clavicle was difficult, an attempt was made with this just lateral and the vein was easily cannulated.  The wire was passed through and the needle removed.  The tract was dilated and a triple lumen catheter was inserted over the wire.  The wire was removed and the catheter was then at 18 cm.  All ports drew blood well and wre flushed with saline and capped off.  CAtheter was tacked to the the skin with sutures followed by sterile dressing.  Chest x-ray obtained, final reading by radiology is pending.  The catheter tip is in good position, the catheter does draw well.  _

Any suggestions?


----------



## koatsj (Dec 16, 2013)

36556


----------



## AR2728 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you so much.  I find these very confusing


----------

